# Name error on UAE Visa



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey,

My visa is from RAK-FTZ and just realized that on my visa my name is listed as "Debbie Stone Stone" but on my passport and emirates ID it say "Debbie Stone"

I have already contact RAK-FTZ and referred me to RAK Immigration, who either don't understand my issue or don't want to assist.

Need help.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

not an issue. Most likely to do with them trying to include your father's or spouse's name.

My name on EID and visa is different, and I dont understand why that should be the case.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Its a problem for me because I am a shareholder in a LLC and my name appears on the shares certificate (same way as my visa since DED pulls name from Immigration), and now both local and international banks want this corrected.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I also have a similar issue on my RAK residence visa, but the name is (allegedly) correct in Arabic so nobody cares. No issues with any banks, etc.., nor indeed with various security clearances that I require for my job.

I did have an issue with the original wrong spelling in Arabic that resulted in me spending a few hours in a holding cell while they thought I was wanted for murder in Abu Dhabi, but that's another story.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

sm105 said:


> I did have an issue with the original wrong spelling in Arabic that resulted in me spending a few hours in a holding cell while they thought I was wanted for murder in Abu Dhabi, but that's another story.


Best. Error. EVAR!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

sm105 said:


> ...I did have an issue with the original wrong spelling in Arabic that resulted in me spending a few hours in a holding cell while they thought I was wanted for murder in Abu Dhabi, but that's another story.


they were probably looking for sn105...


----------

